# Computers for The Seven Laws of Noah



## FriendshipCube (Jul 7, 2017)

There are many thousands of Masonic Lodges in the U.S.A and around the world.   There are over two million Masons on earth.  Freemasonry is a worldwide Fraternity, and in this day and age, we can sense even closer, the truth of the brotherhood of man under the all-seeing eye of God.   If you ask a Mason, "How many Masons does it take to change a lightbulb?"  The answer will usually be, "Change?"  

       Masonic authors have a proper regard for tradition, law, ritual, and custom.  The nucleus of truth is to be sought diligently, and if possible, found.   Learned Masonic scholars have been arguing over histories for centuries.   And yet the core of truth will stay the same.   Freemasonry has two histories- the one, legendary and traditional, going back almost to the dawn of architecture; the other, authentic, covering a period of a few hundred years and derived in some part from the ancient craft guilds and fraternities whose fortunes rose and fell in England. 

       God has placed a guard on the walls of Jerusalem, in the Holy Land we call Zion.  Here, God establishes grace through the wisdom and power of the Seven Laws of Noah.   We know that Moses added three to these, and the three means love.  Jesus expounded upon this divine love in his  Sermon on the Mount.   Masons usually carry a Bible that has this as a regular reminder of the Seven Laws of Noah.  Masonry teaches through allegory and symbolism, a system of morality.   With modern digital systems, including fiber optics, automation, and the Internet, we as Master Masons have an opportunity to let others people, the outsiders, see how computers and technology can make manifest the will of God.

"Commit thy work to God."  -Graeme Kilshaw


----------

